# Picnic Table



## loboloco

Just built this one.  Next project, if I can get the money, or find an investor, is an octagon barbeque table.


----------



## snow dog

Thats really nice, too bad you are so far away. I'll bet you can advertise and sell it


----------



## loboloco

snow dog said:


> Thats really nice, too bad you are so far away. I'll bet you can advertise and sell it


115.00 delivered in the county I live in.  Can't afford to ship it far.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Just built this one. Next project, if I can get the money, or find an investor, is an octagon barbeque table.


 

Nice work ! Reps to ya ! or what we have  now ???? I'll take two of them ! 

I saw one that was built from two old wagon wheel. Good lord , that thing was beautiful!!


----------



## loboloco

BigAl said:


> Nice work ! Reps to ya ! or what we have  now ???? I'll take two of them !
> 
> I saw one that was built from two old wagon wheel. Good lord , that thing was beautiful!!


I really want to make one of the octagon style picnic or barbeque tables.  almost never see them around here, but lord god at all the fancy cuts.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> I really want to make one of the octagon style picnic or barbeque tables. almost never see them around here, *but lord god at all the fancy cuts.*


 

 Its called a "compound miter sliding saw " Takes all the work outta it ! I love mine !!!!


----------



## snow dog

Al. after you buy the two tables, Lobo can damn near buy a new saw !


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> Al. after you buy the two tables, Lobo can damn near buy a new saw !


 
 At $115 that is cheap ! I would advertize on craigslist ! 
 Good luck !!!


----------



## JackieBlue

Nice!  Beautiful work lobo!


----------



## JEV

BigAl said:


> At $115 that is cheap ! I would advertize on craigslist !
> Good luck !!!


At $115 he's going to work his ass off for peanuts. Price does not include p/u & delivery of material, delivery, wear & tear on equip, and that word that I live by...PROFIT. 

Home Depot sells this table ready to assemble for $98 +tax, so where is there enough room to make a profit at $115 delivered? A quality built picnic table is worth at least $150 - $200 plus delivery fee. JMHO


----------



## loboloco

JEV said:


> At $115 he's going to work his ass off for peanuts. Price does not include p/u & delivery of material, delivery, wear & tear on equip, and that word that I live by...PROFIT.
> 
> Home Depot sells this table ready to assemble for $98 +tax, so where is there enough room to make a profit at $115 delivered? A quality built picnic table is worth at least $150 - $200 plus delivery fee. JMHO


Yes, but I have to compete with Lowe's here and selling ten with only a twenty five dollar profit each beats the hell out of building them to watch them sit.


----------



## JEV

loboloco said:


> Yes, but I have to compete with Lowe's here and selling ten with only a twenty five dollar profit each beats the hell out of building them to watch them sit.


I understand that, but the worker is worth his wage, and a reasonable profit is not out of line here. JMHO


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> I understand that, but the worker is worth his wage, and a reasonable profit is not out of line here. JMHO


 

 By your own words this is a hard time to make a living . I'd say he's adjusting to the conditions of the economy . A pinic table is not a neccessity that someone has to buy   .
 Sure its nice to make full wages and a profit too , but sometimes you have to do whatever it takes to get by .


----------



## JEV

BigAl said:


> By your own words this is a hard time to make a living . I'd say he's adjusting to the conditions of the economy . A pinic table is not a neccessity that someone has to buy   .
> Sure its nice to make full wages and a profit too , but sometimes you have to do whatever it takes to get by .


Al, unemployment at 8-9% means that 91-92% of the people are still working and making a decent living. Change your target market from the poor to the workers, and you can still make a reasonable profit. If the poor can afford booze and ciggys, they can afford to pay a reasonable price to a guy willing to work hard.


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> Al, unemployment at 8-9% means that 91-92% of the people are still working and making a decent living. Change your target market from the poor to the workers, and you can still make a reasonable profit. If the poor can afford booze and ciggys, they can afford to pay a reasonable price to a guy willing to work hard.


 

 Well Hell ! According to that statement *Obama is doing a great job* helping to keep America moving right along ...But thats a post for another day .  You must have a lot of Blue sky weather out in the woods where you live .

Tuff times means  tuff decisions and I tip my hat to LOBO for trying to adjust to the conditions .

I'll take two tables if you ever come out this way !


----------



## ki0ho

JEV said:


> Al, unemployment at 8-9% means that 91-92% of the people are still working and making a decent living. Change your target market from the poor to the workers, and you can still make a reasonable profit. If the poor can afford booze and ciggys, they can afford to pay a reasonable price to a guy willing to work hard.




Good thought there JEV....NOOO I donot think BubaObumer is doing a good job...far from it I think the folks that are willing to work are making it just fine inspite of Obumer and his Ilk!!!!.....Was in town this after noon and had two contractors ask me if I would step out of retirement and come do some electrical work for them.......so it looks to me that there is work out there......In fact I know of an old fellow out Idaho way who was saying just the other day that he was getting a lot of offers of work.....Name was Al or something like that....ya might know him!!!!!????  JMT


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> Good thought there JEV....NOOO I donot think BubaObumer is doing a good job...far from it I think the folks that are willing to work are making it just fine inspite of Obumer and his Ilk!!!!.....Was in town this after noon and had two contractors ask me if I would step out of retirement and come do some electrical work for them.......so it looks to me that there is work out there......*In fact I know of an old fellow out Idaho way who was saying just the other day that he was getting a lot of offers of work.....Name was Al or something like that....ya might know him!*!!!!???? JMT


 
 OH Yea !!!! Go ahead and throw work in my face !


----------



## ki0ho

BigAl said:


> OH Yea !!!! Go ahead and throw work in my face !




If ya see the other AL let him know the PINK boots would make his ass look....well......sorta.......DIFFERENT but his face would be ROSEY!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> If ya see the other AL let him know the PINK boots would make his ass look....well......sorta.......DIFFERENT but his face would be ROSEY!!!!!!!


 

 I have to say they do look nice . Do you think they would carry them in a 13 EE ????


----------



## ki0ho

BigAl said:


> I have to say they do look nice . Do you think they would carry them in a 13 EE ????



Maby they would work if ya went the open toe rout!!!!  It would air out the bunyons!!!!  and let ya twidel your toes in the mud!!!!!  and just think the toe Jam would be right handy come luntch time!!!!!  Beer and toe jam sandwiches....Life is good!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> Maby they would work if ya went the open toe rout!!!! It would air out the bunyons!!!! and let ya twidel your toes in the mud!!!!! and just think the toe Jam would be right handy come luntch time!!!!! Beer and toe jam sandwiches....Life is good!!!!!!


 Great minds think alike !


----------



## Randy Scheffer

Loboloco

Have you ever tried your hands at one of these?

http://gardenbasket.com/herman_convertible_bench_1.html

Something I've always wanted to try myself.  Find it more unique than most of the benches out there.


----------



## loboloco

I've built the foldable ones, but never had a request for a convertible.


----------



## Doc

Very nice work Lobo!    The convertible one does look interesting.   Good find Randy!!!


----------



## loboloco

Porch swing.  built of yellow pine, but treated for outdoor use with a redwood tint.  75.00 for the swing 100.00 with chain set.  No idea on delivery costs.


----------



## Galvatron

Lobo i wish i was not in the UK so i could buy up some of these great items...i am in need of atleast 2 of them benches and one of the porch swings....maybe even a free standing swing of similar design too.

Yes i could make my own as i have the tools ect but buying to help others i do prefer....and i am lazy


Great workmanship for sure.


----------

